# insulating a cement block home



## cheryl1299 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a cement block house in Baja, with no insulation. Winter temps range from the 30a at night to the 60a during the day. The house stays very cold all day. How do I insulate it?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Does the house have a roof?

Do you have a way to heat the house? What would that be? Fuel source?

Exterior finish? Interior finish?

Single story? Two story?

How are other homes in the area insulated?

You'll probably end up building some 2x4 walls on the inside and putting the insulation in this studded wall. And you'll want to put a cap on it somehow as well.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

foam sheets covered with stucco would probably be the way I go about insulating the walls.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The cheapest and most DIY way is to add R30 insulation in the attic.
Replacement double pained windows.
Far more expencive and time consuming you can add straping on the inside and or outside and up to 1-1/2 foam on the inside and or outside, add sheetrock over the straping on the inside and add jamb extentions to the window and door opening, on the outside you would have to build out all the window and door trim wrap the trim with aluminum coil stock then add some form of siding.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0104-solar-driven-moisture-in-brick-veneer

Gary


----------

